# Shipping from the UK



## Katiebrooke (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi to all and Happy Easter from the UK ?
We we fortunate enough to be following a dream of moving to the island May/June with a long term rental sorted and everything falling into place . Initially, as we have our own UK business we shall come back to England frequently however would like to bring as many personal belongings as possible as well as our furniture . I have had a couple of quotes for shipping which seem to vary massively however shipping in cubic metres doesn't seem to allow me that much at all. We are waiting a price for a container , can anyone recommend any body or have any suggestions please xx


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello, we have used petermortonremovals.com

They will give quotes. They are established here in Paphos and in the UK. email [email protected]

Good luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RSS logistics is another excellent company. We know several people who have used them and were very happy with their service.

About Us - RSS LogisticsRSS Logistics


----------



## Katiebrooke (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys, have a quote from Peter Morton and will try RSS as well 😊 xx


----------



## Katiebrooke (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys, have tried Peter Foreman so will try RSS 😊xx


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Peter Foreman? I think he only moves grills.



Pete


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Peter Morton Removals are excellent. Also PM'd you


----------

